# Symbole stellvertretend für "Projekte" und "Interaktiv"



## Jens B. (22. August 2004)

Moin!

Der Betreff sagt schon fast alles - ich bräcuhte Symbole, die "Projekte" oder "Interaktiv" (Chat, Spiele...) symbolisieren.

Ich habe nämlich auf meiner Homepage auf jeder Seite ein Symbol als Hintergrund, z.B. den Umriss eines Hauses für die Home-Seite und das  §  für das Impressum (weil das ja Gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist).

Ich hatte mir bereits eine Sprechblase für Interaktiv überlegt, da ich aber wahrscheinlich keinen Chat haben werde, würde sie nicht passen!

Mfg
loeff


----------



## ShadowMan (22. August 2004)

Hi du!

Mir fallen spontan 2 Dinge ein:

Projekte: Vielleicht 2 Blätter im TXT-Stil von Windows 

Interaktiv: Würden mir spontan Zahnräder einfallen, da man ja dann mitglied einer Gruppe ist und ohne ein Zahnrad läuft nichts mehr.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Jens B. (22. August 2004)

Super, danke! Aber was meinst du mit



> Vielleicht 2 Blätter im TXT-Stil von Windows




Meinst du dieses "Logo" vom Editor ?


----------



## ShadowMan (22. August 2004)

Hi!

Einfach 2 Blätter mit ein paar dünnen Linien die die Schrift darstellen sollen 

Aber auf sowas hätte man auch leicht selbst kommen können oder?! *gg*
Was wären denn deine Ideen dafür gewesen oder ist dir dazu gar nichts eingefallen was du damit verbindest?

Manuel ;-]


----------



## Jens B. (23. August 2004)

Mir ist echt nichts eingefallen (ehrlich gesat versteh ich immernoch nicht, was Blätter mit Projekten zu tun haben ...  )


----------



## ShadowMan (23. August 2004)

Also ich verbinde Projekte auch mit Notizen, Skizzen usw.

Aber vielleicht fällt dir ja noch was besseres ein.

Manuel ;-]


----------

